# Can anyone help identify this...



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, can anyone help identify this, I feel I know it but just can't place it and it's now driving me mad!

I'm not sure if the link will work for those outside the UK I'll give it a go. It's the piece of music that starts at about 7.50...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01hztpm/Maestro_at_the_Opera_Episode_3/


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It will have to be UK members only, I can't access it. You could try capturing it using Audacity and uploading it.


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know, I'll see what I can do, but in the meantime hopefully a UK member will recognise it.. I know I do, and it's quite well known, but I just can't place it.


----------

